

CoffeeScript saves precious time in your life? - katsuyan
http://katsuyan.me/post/14549239198/coffeescript-saves-precious-time-in-your-life

======
katsuya7s
I am wondering if there is someone also wrote the same application with both
JS and CS. If there is, what's your data say?

